# Realistically what do you think the affect of the 08-May-2019 strike will be?



## GL1800SK (Feb 8, 2019)

I've heard about from the news at least twice in the past few days about Uber drivers going on strike and not driving tomorrow in protest of low wages and no benefits....

Is there any truth to this? Do Uber drivers really think the corporate machine of uber will really give a s#$t if people don't go online tomorrow?

Seems like a fuitile attempt to change policies of a company that clearly has a NFG approach to its independent contractors.

Thoughts?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

The monkey is refusing to drive...

AND...also logging off the platform!

I suggest all do the same...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

I'll bet any amount of money it has no impact


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I'll bet any amount of money that we'll never know if it had an impact.

Doesn't matter ... people's memory is so short.
What were we talking about?


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

At least the news is getting in on this a little better than they have been about ubers wrongfull doings to riders.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I agree we will never know if it had an impact, that is unless the media picks up on stories of people stranded because of no drivers.

Will it make a difference to Uber if drivers strike? Never know unless you give it a try.

Wonder if Uber will squash Surge pricing for PAX if there are not enough drivers?


----------



## GL1800SK (Feb 8, 2019)

KK2929 said:


> -----------------------------
> Where have you been ??


Apparently I'm not visiting this forum nearly enough..... lol


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Yeah there's a fair number of strike threads going now. To me I think it's less about the one day impact of fares and more about long term damage to shareholder confidence. Shareholders would like to see less money spent getting new drivers so they'll need to retain old ones. Having the old ones on strike and whipping up the media shakes confidence. So I'd say before you go fishing, put up a strike tweet or FB post or other media of your choice on one of Uber's accounts, and then send a link to that to the news outlet of your choice.

Afterwards send another with your catch of the day.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Good luck with the strike. My Uber app stays off, just like it has for the most part of the last several weeks. Been exclusively Lyfting during that time.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

LinkedIn's email and FB blast today had a link to an article on Forbes about the strike.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Some college kids are going to have easy money driving tomorrow.


----------



## The Christian driver (Apr 25, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> I'll bet any amount of money that we'll never know if it had an impact.
> 
> Doesn't matter ... people's memory is so short.
> What were we talking about?


It might have an impact if most drivers actually strike. But here is the problem, uber will not change, because they can't. They cannot keep losing billions and billions and billions. They are at gridlock. This ship is sinking and sinking..no kind of protest, strike, 180 days of change, replace CEO.. it is not going to make difference. if you are fulltime driver Just get out get out ASAP.. hopefully you have saved up some money.. never buy new car.. EVER because this ship will sink and you will be stuck with the payment or have to deal with bankruptcy


----------



## funkywaffles (Jun 20, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> I'll bet any amount of money it has no impact


Then why is Lyft giving incentives for people to use Rideshare tomorrow? I've had 3 friends get emails regarding free credits if they use Lyft tomorrow.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

"We want a $1.50 mile."

"9 cents more than standard deduction is insulting."

"This gig is costing me money."

"Show your appreciation by raising our rates."

Please feel free to continue.


----------



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

I thought it was an Uber AND Lyft strike? If it's only one, WTH are you all thinking? Does Lyft treat/pay THAT much better the Fubar?

For the person who is only going to do Lyft then? If they're that much better, just use Lyft.

IMHO- Lyft and the AVERAGE lyft rider sucks. Not all, but many in my market. Just saying.
Why would you choose one over the other then the strike, not strike?


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

I think it started as just Uber to disrupt their IPO, then it grew legs and now a lot are treating it as Uber/Lyft/Juno strike to protest all of them.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Stop digitally raping drivers.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> Stop digitally raping drivers.


What if we like it


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> What if we like it


The sad thing is we do seem to like it.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Include TRANSPARENCY. Riders must receive a trip receipt showing miles, time, payment to driver and amount uber keeps. 

This should be mandatory.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

corniilius said:


> "We want a $1.50 mile."
> 
> "9 cents more than standard deduction is insulting."
> 
> ...


"Can you remove the restriction from Ubertrent9s instant pay....NOW!"


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

Ya it's 


The Texan said:


> I thought it was an Uber AND Lyft strike? If it's only one, WTH are you all thinking? Does Lyft treat/pay THAT much better the Fubar?
> 
> For the person who is only going to do Lyft then? If they're that much better, just use Lyft.
> 
> ...


Ya it's technically both but the main idea is to bomb Uber's IPO with bad press. We'll hit Lyft later!


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

The Texan said:


> IMHO- Lyft and the AVERAGE lyft rider sucks. Not all, but many in my market. Just saying.


Not my experience at all. I've had no problems with any Lyft pax.

And why I might drive Lyft tomorrow? Because I can. Or maybe I won't drive. We'll see how things are in the day job and if I'll have time. Just like Uber and/or Lyft, this strike isn't going to sway me one way or another.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

The Christian driver said:


> It might have an impact if most drivers actually strike. But here is the problem, uber will not change, because they can't. They cannot keep losing billions and billions and billions. They are at gridlock. This ship is sinking and sinking..no kind of protest, strike, 180 days of change, replace CEO.. it is not going to make difference. if you are fulltime driver Just get out get out ASAP.. hopefully you have saved up some money.. never buy new car.. EVER because this ship will sink and you will be stuck with the payment or have to deal with bankruptcy


Which is why I always cashed out at the end of each shift.
Because, when the BK is filed .... vendors are at the _end _of the line for payment.

If they not trustworthy, why would I trust them to hold my money?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

funkywaffles said:


> Then why is Lyft giving incentives for people to use Rideshare tomorrow? I've had 3 friends get emails regarding free credits if they use Lyft tomorrow.


I got an offer from Uber. I expect to see almost zero results from the strike but I will be monitoring nine routes to see if there's any impact.


----------



## BBslider001 (Apr 24, 2019)

I guess I keep wondering....how are they losing billions? Makes no sense. Is it even true or just doom and gloom?


----------



## The Christian driver (Apr 25, 2019)

TomTheAnt said:


> Not my experience at all. I've had no problems with any Lyft pax.
> 
> And why I might drive Lyft tomorrow? Because I can. Or maybe I won't drive. We'll see how things are in the day job and if I'll have time. Just like Uber and/or Lyft, this strike isn't going to sway me one way or another.


The fact is there isn't much uber/Lyft can do


BBslider001 said:


> I guess I keep wondering....how are they losing billions? Makes no sense. Is it even true or just doom and gloom?


All the driver weekly incentives, Signup bonuses, rider incentives.. they were giving me $500-800 weekly incentives for years... like I said, no way these companies will survive expecting us to give 5 star taxi service for the price of the bus, unless of course they keep pouring the investors money on the drivers


----------



## Steve_TX (Feb 2, 2016)

BBslider001 said:


> I guess I keep wondering....how are they losing billions? Makes no sense. Is it even true or just doom and gloom?


They're losing money on their pipe dream of trying to develop viable, functional, and safe driverless car technology.

I doubt they're losing money on their actual rideshare business. Heck, last week, I had two rides where they they took more than 50% of what the pax paid.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

"Cash before Tips in the App"


----------



## Uber1010 (Mar 25, 2019)

National wide strike Uber and Lyft. If you stay out of Uber and Lyft wens days 8 may you will be real contrator ...then you may have the opportunity to impose condition otherwise if you work tomorrow they gonna trade you like transh . Stay organise and follow the news


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Carry the 2, multiply by carrot cake (pie is too yummy to belong in math), and that would make this the 18 millionth thread about the strike.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

"AFL-CIO, a little help here?"


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Uber is offering $2 per ride...

Looks like they are expecting...

A shortage of drivers...

Keep expecting Uber...then watch!

This needs to be a United effort...8>)

Rakos


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

BBslider001 said:


> I guess I keep wondering....how are they losing billions? Makes no sense. Is it even true or just doom and gloom?


They are transparent with their loses. Their strategy is growth over profits. Its the same strategy that Amazon used when they started. All the billions they are losing can be used to off set their tax liability for up to 20 years, thats why they arent afraid of the loses. One of their largest expenses is research and marketing. I think I saw it as over 40% of their expenses. 15% is industrial average for a marketing budget. If They dropped to 10%, they would be in the black, easily.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

GL1800SK said:


> I've heard about from the news at least twice in the past few days about Uber drivers going on strike and not driving tomorrow in protest of low wages and no benefits....
> 
> Is there any truth to this? Do Uber drivers really think the corporate machine of uber will really give a s#$t if people don't go online tomorrow?
> 
> ...


If it is not a union organized strike, it's not legal. I would ignore it and just drive.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

I was thinking about taking tomorrow off . . . but with the prospect of idiot drivers creating a shortage, I'll be happy to be the only driver in town, raking in all those dollars by myself.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

No Prisoners said:


> Include TRANSPARENCY. Riders must receive a trip receipt showing miles, time, payment to driver and amount uber keeps.
> 
> This should be mandatory.


Do you get an itemized COGS report of all the items you buy from Wal-Mart?

"We want to double your ride costs!"


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Impact? 
One of my friends who was deactivated from Uber platform, he is offered to be reinstated now. Which is good news for those who lost their jobs on this platform. 
Anyway, Uber and Lyft will be losing millions of money (one day income). That is for sure. We should do this strike just for one day but monthly manner.



Oscar Levant said:


> If it is not a union organized strike, it's not legal. I would ignore it and just drive.


If you believe it is not legal because of non union organized strike, then you may be a communist who believes in union.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

VanGuy said:


> Carry the 2, multiply by carrot cake (pie is too yummy to belong in math), and that would make this the 18 millionth thread about the strike. :smiles:


Don't be foolish. This is only the 17 millionth thread. You must have counted some twice. ?


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Illini said:


> Don't be foolish. This is only the 17 millionth thread. You must have counted some twice. ?


I was likely dreaming of pie.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

steveK2016 said:


> Do you get an itemized COGS report of all the items you buy from Wal-Mart?
> 
> "We want to double your ride costs!"


Uber's price gouging riders. Has to stop and only by transparency. Why hide details unless if fraud on riders.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Wildgoose said:


> Impact?
> One of my friends who was deactivated from Uber platform, he is offered to be reinstated now. Which is good news for those who lost their jobs on this platform.
> Anyway, Uber and Lyft will be losing millions of money (one day income). That is for sure. We should do this strike just for one day but monthly manner.
> 
> ...


Believing in Unions is not communism. Communism, as practiced by USSR, it totalitarian dictatorship. No union guy I know is for that.


----------



## RipCityWezay (May 12, 2017)

I’ll be making many small trips throughout the day tomorrow, the drivers will be given 1 ⭐


Just kidding.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

"Rider's price increased, Driver's pay decreased."


----------



## JustTreatMeFair (Nov 28, 2017)

For most of the Strike Period UBER typically has far more Drivers logged in then needed so little to no impact from the Strike will probably be felt outside of Rush Hour and any Special Events increasing demand beyond normal on a Wednesday in the varied markets.

How do You expect UBER/LYFT to respond?

Uber has typically responded to any adversarial action in the market by lowering and/or subsidizing fares paid by passengers while increasing rates temporarily to drivers. Dangling a bigger carrot... Baiting more cheese....

I believe UBER's "Win at all Costs" / "Burn it to the Ground" approach to competition will take center stage and rates will surge to a point where passengers needs are met. I'm betting it will not take much at all. IF the equivalent of 2X surge lights up the screen I doubt any riders are not getting served.

So a strike may cost them some money. But not any more than their reaction to a rival's promotion on any day of a week.

How much more will they dangle to break the back of the strike effort? What will it take?

Outside of a Public Relations hiccup, of which UBER has survived countless numbers of, I will be surprised to see anything different in coming days , weeks or months.

Neither UBER or hard core investors care for the issues drivers face. How could anyone believe they do when any investor is buying into a company that acknowledges they will increase the dissatisfaction of drivers and lower their pay?

I won't drive UBER or LYFT tomorrow. But I do not see where it will matter in any way.

What do you think happens as a result?


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

Oscar Levant said:


> If it is not a union organized strike, it's not legal. I would ignore it and just drive.


That is rather a moot point since the concept of striking doesn't apply to business owners!

More accurately it's a protest.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Nixon survived a few hiccups as well. 

Uber knows they can’t survive em all.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

I assume longer waits and some surge.


----------



## JustTreatMeFair (Nov 28, 2017)

BigRedDriver said:


> Nixon survived a few hiccups as well.
> 
> Uber knows they can't survive em all.


I think UBER believes differently.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

No Prisoners said:


> Ignoramus. Stupid irrelevant response.
> Uber's price gouging riders. Has to stop and only by transparency. Why hide details unless if fraud on riders.


No need to be childish, even if using big words...

What business have you bought services or product from recently that told you how much they spent to provide you that product, how much they paid their labor to provide you said service?

Every single business in this country "hides" their costs from the general public but for some reason, Uber shouldn't be able to?

"I have no skill but think I should get $35+ an hour, how much do you make an hour?"

THANK YOU FOR ORDERING AT MCDONALDS
Order#3746214-744

Customer Reciept
--------------------------------------------
$0.47 paid to Meats R Us
$0.11 paid to Green Acres Farm
$0.24 paid to Bun Bakery
$0.06 paid to Heinz Ketchup
$0.35 paid to Freight Delivery
$0.68 paid to Cook
$0.92 paid to Store Manager
$0.51 paid to Cashier
$2.35 profit for McDonald's
---------------------------------------------
You paid $6.04

Thank you for your business!


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

JustTreatMeFair said:


> I think UBER believes differently.


As did Nixon


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

Probably almost no effect at all much like getting rid of Trump still isn't realistic.

If us drivers didn't need the $, we wouldn't be making Uber or Lyft any more richer! Then again, for those companies to lure drivers back in is to offer $ worth of peanuts then us cash cows are making those companies even more richer!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Short term ... the talking heads will have fun with it.
Long term ... nothing. People's memories are short - and they really don't give a damn. Too many other more important things to think about.


----------



## Surfcowgirl (May 7, 2019)

Well the surge will just encourage non active drivers to log on and reap the surge benefits, really doing nothing in effect, greed always wins


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

JustTreatMeFair said:


> For most of the Strike Period UBER typically has far more Drivers logged in then needed so little to no impact from the Strike will probably be felt outside of Rush Hour and any Special Events increasing demand beyond normal on a Wednesday in the varied markets.
> 
> How do You expect UBER/LYFT to respond?
> 
> ...


Lots of social media flexing and rage but no real changes.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

absolutely nothing. 

If i were uber, I would put a $20 surge in every major city that plans to go on strike right at strike time and have it last until the strike ends. Watch the picket signs pile up on the sidewalk as you hear uber drivers logging online as they dash to their vehicle.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Zero.

Actually, it might save Uber money since we know Uber operating at a lost every day.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

The media attention will have more impact than the actual strike. There are way too many drivers that don't know about the proposed strike tomorrow.
Ultimately, nothing will happen. Uber needs to increase their profits as they become public. There is no other option. That will include raising fares and lowering driver pay. They'll just try to hang on until driverless vehicles get here.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

Not a very long strike, I've been reading some are only 2hours from 7 to 9 am, what's the use, heck stop driving from 4 to 6 pm and late night tomorrow. I'm all for the protest, but let's make it worthwhile if we're gonna protest each month.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

Not much , I've been reading some of the bigger markets are only protesting for 2hrs, from 7 to 9am. If drivers want to make a statement each month need to do more than 2hrs. Heck stop driving riders home from work and late night closings tomorrow.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

steveK2016 said:


> absolutely nothing.
> 
> If i were uber, I would put a $20 surge in every major city that plans to go on strike right at strike time and have it last until the strike ends. Watch the picket signs pile up on the sidewalk as you hear uber drivers logging online as they dash to their vehicle.


Many people put their ethics above money.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> Many people put their ethics above money.


Lol ,money makes the world go round, and your working for a very ethical company .


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Alantc said:


> Lol ,money makes the world go round, and your working for a very ethical company .


Make no mistake about it - you are the company man, not me.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> Make no mistake about it - you are the company man, not me.


I see you believe in Uber's ethics so I see you must be a crook too


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Uber has no ethics. What makes you think I believe in that?
You’re not making sense. Have you been drinking?


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

I know there's going to be people out there driving during the protest but if you're going to protest make it worthwhile


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

I agree the media attention is a good thing. Endless supply of ants isn't a reality and new drivers may do homework before jumping into this game. NYC has already gotten some laws passed and wouldn't be surprised if more cities clamp down on these app companies.


----------



## DougTheUberDriver (Apr 28, 2019)

*"Realistically what do you think the affect of the proposed strike tomorrow will be?"








*


----------



## Pedro Plascencia (Nov 6, 2017)

OldBay said:


> Some college kids are going to have easy money driving tomorrow.


Theres nothing easy about this job. And if all those college kids came out like your thinking...its less money all around for the regular drivers.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> I'll bet any amount of money it has no impact


To me that's like the people who say wish I won big money on the lottery and don't play it. Yea the odds are it might be a million to one chance of making a difference, but what's wrong with trying it and maybe becoming more United in future attacks against evil.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Uber doesn't WANT full time drivers. Think about it. Lets compare FT driver to PT driver.

The guy who does uber full time needs to support himself from rideshare. This is a guy who doesn't have any higher education, maybe English isn't his first language. He's not the kind of guy who can really relate to the clientele, maybe he lacks social skills to work a normal full time job. To make a profit, he uses an old tinycar at the bottom of depreciation. We are talking about an 07 Corolla worth $1500. He is not doing the "rideshare brand" any favors and brings a perception of cheapness/danger. These are the kinds of drivers Uber/Lyft wish they could shake like a disease. These are the guys who strike.

The guy who does uber part time doesn't need to support himself. Maybe he is between jobs, or maybe he just wants some extra cash. He doesnt need healthcare, he either has COBRA gap coverage, or insurance through his other job. Because he's not doing this forever, and because he is logging fewer miles, depreciation doesn't matter as much to him. He is driving a newer/larger car in better condition. He has a higher level of education and can better relate to the clientele. He doesn't care about the strike. This kind of driver raises the profile of rideshare.

Uber needs to distinguish itself from taxis to survive. The idea is that rideshare is better/cleaner/safer/more reliable than taxis. Full time drivers are just like cabbies except they are using their own car (which is often smaller than a typical cab). The whole strike thing is making uber drivers more like cabbies. Its an error in thinking.

If Uber wants to improve their brand, they should give luxury bonuses to drivers who have better/newer/larger cars. PAX pay the same, but better/part time drivers get more money because they have better cars and they are raising the brand profile. Just like how hot girls make more money waitressing. In restaurant industry, they hire the most attractive females possible. There needs to be something equivalent in rideshare. The current economics of it reward the "ugly betties" and make it a race to the bottom.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

ZenUber said:


> Just because YOU sell out doesn't mean that everyone else will. Many people put their ethics above money.


Most would go running, you know it.


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

So what do you think is going to happen when you strike for one day, then return to work for the same conditions the next? You know what Uber is saying? “LOLZ. That’s cute.” The only way a strike works is if there is the real threat of an ongoing work stoppage. 

Hypothetically, let’s say this strike makes an impact (on a Wednesday in nice weather, lol) on the service. The next day you undermine your point and power by going back. 

Also, if there is an actual disruption of service felt the ONE DAY Uber drivers manage to assemble, why in God’s name would Uber set the precedent of being bullied by their work force? They won’t.

This is drivers cutting off their nose to spite their face. This is a way to get to sleep at night by consoling yourselves that you did something (again, wow, sacrificing a WEDNESDAY. Way to hit them where it hurts!). The time to strike was upcoming pricing, the final nail in the coffin. There is only ONE THING that will bring about change and that is drivers leaving en masse to other jobs, forcing Uber to make the job attractive with higher pay. That’s it. 

I’ll enjoy watching, though.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I partially agree with you that it is time to just leave, if you can. But the point of this strike is to fight back against the bully as opposed to just being a defeatist or coward and rolling over to him. The goal is to get media and rider attention and IMO it does seem that is happening. Tomorrow may not be catastrophic for the companies but it will clearly be the biggest strike to date that they have faced. Pop the bully in the nose hard enough and you just might get his attention!

All that is being asked is that people stay off the app for a day and take a day off. It's not a lot to ask to support positive change for all drivers.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Strike global probably history in the making. If uber wasn't worried trolls wouldn't be here pushing so hard to disrupt. 
New name Uber's tea party.

Every point drop on stock value =$180 million valuation. 
That's the goal. Bring it down.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I have to say too there is way more support for this strike than you might think. On Twitter I saw an Orlando driver start a gofundme asking for assistance to support him in joining the strike. He set a goal of $200 but is already at $234 from 12 donors in about five hours. I would link to it but I get the feeling it would violate the forum rules to do so and at the very least might seem suspicious. I'm not sure I agree with it but I'm not going to judge them for it either. At least they aren't crossing the picket line and are doing their part.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

JustTreatMeFair said:


> For most of the Strike Period UBER typically has far more Drivers logged in then needed so little to no impact from the Strike will probably be felt outside of Rush Hour and any Special Events increasing demand beyond normal on a Wednesday in the varied markets.
> 
> How do You expect UBER/LYFT to respond?
> 
> ...


Here is my response:
https://uberpeople.net/threads/news-says-uber-drivers-on-strike-tomorrow.326283/post-4980383
Basically, the Uber brand is better without FT drivers. FTers are trying to make it a taxicab type job and the strike is an effort to take it in that direction.


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

There has BEEN media attention. Pax are fully aware of the struggle. At the end of the day look no further than amazon or Walmart or our cellphones. Nobody CARES about a workforce that is taken advantage of or the slave labor making their goods. Low prices is all they care about and at the end of the day Uber is a voluntary choice, making the plight that much less sympathetic.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> absolutely nothing.
> 
> If i were uber, I would put a $20 surge in every major city that plans to go on strike right at strike time and have it last until the strike ends. Watch the picket signs pile up on the sidewalk as you hear uber drivers logging online as they dash to their vehicle.





steveK2016 said:


> absolutely nothing.
> 
> If i were uber, I would put a $20 surge in every major city that plans to go on strike right at strike time and have it last until the strike ends. Watch the picket signs pile up on the sidewalk as you hear uber drivers logging online as they dash to their vehicle.


U/L trying to deter strike w/$


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Hans GrUber said:


> There has BEEN media attention. Pax are fully aware of the struggle. At the end of the day look no further than amazon or Walmart or our cellphones. Nobody CARES about a workforce that is taken advantage of or the slave labor making their goods. Low prices is all they care about and at the end of the day Uber is a voluntary choice, making the plight that much less sympathetic.


I think this is just defeatism. Even Walmart bumped their pay to $11 an hour minimum. I think there is a lot more attention to this than you think there is and it is growing. And this is actually surprising considering for a nationwide strike it wasn't optimized at all. I think the next strike after this will be something the companies are REALLY going to fear. There is potential that the next strike could see 50-80% nationwide participation.


----------



## BBslider001 (Apr 24, 2019)

OldBay said:


> Uber doesn't WANT full time drivers. Think about it. Lets compare FT driver to PT driver.
> 
> The guy who does uber full time needs to support himself from rideshare. This is a guy who doesn't have any higher education, maybe English isn't his first language. He's not the kind of guy who can really relate to the clientele, maybe he lacks social skills to work a normal full time job. To make a profit, he uses an old tinycar at the bottom of depreciation. We are talking about an 07 Corolla worth $1500. He is not doing the "rideshare brand" any favors and brings a perception of cheapness/danger. These are the kinds of drivers Uber/Lyft wish they could shake like a disease. These are the guys who strike.
> 
> ...


Well, there are quite a few errors in your thinking. First, a "2007 Corolla" wouldn't even qualify. From where I stand and in my market, drivers have some really REALLY nice cars, and all of them are kept clean just from the little I see. Even if they are not "luxury level", they are fien to ride in (Souls, Prius, Accords, Highlanders) just to name a few.

There are many other errors, but that'll be for others to point out.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

touberornottouber said:


> I think this is just defeatism. Even Walmart bumped their pay to $11 an hour minimum. I think there is a lot more attention to this than you think there is and it is growing. And this is actually surprising considering for a nationwide strike it wasn't optimized at all. I think the next strike after this will be something the companies are REALLY going to fear. There is potential that the next strike could see 50-80% nationwide participation.


Not just strike but several movements developing. Tweeter burning up with demand for transparency. I've been pushing for detailed ride receipts for passengers, including what's paid to drivers ans what Uber keeps. Uber's price gouging riders on backs of drivers. 
It's taking off. Was added to #transparencynow by a drug rep asking for people to remove the apps.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

Moar cowbell!


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

No Prisoners said:


> Not just strike but several movements developing. Tweeter burning up with demand for transparency. I've been pushing for detailed ride receipts for passengers, including what's paid to drivers ans what Uber keeps. Uber's price gouging riders on backs of drivers.
> It's taking off. Was added to #transparencynow by a drug rep asking for people to remove the apps.


I agree. Twitter is on fire over this. I also think drivers who strike tomorrow will be more likely to be active in other ways in the future. And I think that is what has the potential to make it snowball fast going forwards.

For example: 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1125809242932379648


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

IR12 said:


> U/L trying to deter strike w/$


Higher incentive, greater demand... Suuuurge baby suuuuuurge!


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

Attention ahead of the Uber IPO. Do you watch or listen to news?


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

It will get the notice of companies for sure. It will show that the momentum is going towards widespread dissatisfaction over driver pay and treatment.

This strike will definitely be the biggest rideshare strike yet but the one after it will make this look like child's play and that will be the one which Uber and Lyft really fear -- the well organized worldwide strike with high participation rates and universal media coverage. What you will see tomorrow is merely the beginning...


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

"You Pay: $50
Driver Receives: $4.50
Uber Receives: $45.50"

"Surge is a SCAM on drivers and riders!"

"Uber = Poverty Creators"

"UberPoverty (insert copyright/trademark symbol here)"


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

It is widely reported in the media that the strike is because drivers are upset about the 20% - 25% Uber and Lyft take out of each fare. It would be awesome if the real numbers were publicized, and the real reason that we're upset is the fact that those percentages have just about doubled over the years. 

Lots of the media that I have seen has spun it as though drivers are being greedy and ridiculous. My local news said that we're striking because we want to make $28 an hour, and they said it as though we were being outrageous.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> To me that's like the people who say wish I won big money on the lottery and don't play it. Yea the odds are it might be a million to one chance of making a difference, but what's wrong with trying it and maybe becoming more United in future attacks against evil.


One in a million is why I don't play


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

I really really hope that there's a strike around here tomorrow. I need some extra cash! 

The general population couldn't care less and it's not going to change a thing.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

I predict the drivers that do drive tomorrow will have a little less waiting time between rides, and the ones that do decide not to drive due to the "strike" will have a little less money in their Uber account. That's all that will happen.



BBslider001 said:


> Well, there are quite a few errors in your thinking. First, a "2007 Corolla" wouldn't even qualify. From where I stand and in my market, drivers have some really REALLY nice cars, and all of them are kept clean just from the little I see. Even if they are not "luxury level", they are fien to ride in (Souls, Prius, Accords, Highlanders) just to name a few.
> 
> There are many other errors, but that'll be for others to point out.


In Vegas for Uber vehicles can be 15 years old. So a 2007 would qualify.


----------



## Twin (Jun 23, 2018)

Hans GrUber said:


> So what do you think is going to happen when you strike for one day, then return to work for the same conditions the next? You know what Uber is saying? "LOLZ. That's cute." The only way a strike works is if there is the real threat of an ongoing work stoppage.
> 
> Hypothetically, let's say this strike makes an impact (on a Wednesday in nice weather, lol) on the service. The next day you undermine your point and power by going back.
> 
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

It will make some drivers feel better about themselves that they joined the strike, then Thursday they will work double the hours to make up for what they lost “striking”


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Las Vegas Dude said:


> It will make some drivers feel better about themselves that they joined the strike, then Thursday they will work double the hours to make up for what they lost "striking"


What's your interest?


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

No Prisoners said:


> What's your interest?


None at all, but you know it won't change anything, all it will do is help some drivers self esteem by thinking they are helping the cause. Why strike when you can quit and get a real job. I don't understand with all the opportunity that's is in the world why are you driving for a company you despise so much. Uber isn't an employer and you don't belong to a union.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

Las Vegas Dude said:


> It will make some drivers feel better about themselves that they joined the strike, then Thursday they will work double the hours to make up for what they lost "striking"


Lol! Yep. Which defeats the purpose of striking.



Las Vegas Dude said:


> None at all, but you know it won't change anything, all it will do is help some drivers self esteem by thinking they are helping the cause. Why strike when you can quit and get a real job. I don't understand with all the opportunity that's is in the world why are you driving for a company you despise so much. Uber isn't an employer and you don't belong to a union.


Said the same thing, a "strike" means NOTHING if you simply go back to work the next day as if nothing happened. But folks won't listen.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

VanGuy said:


> I was likely dreaming of pie. :smiles:


Mmm pie, I like all the usual kinds cherry, apple.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Las Vegas Dude said:


> None at all, but you know it won't change anything, all it will do is help some drivers self esteem by thinking they are helping the cause. Why strike when you can quit and get a real job. I don't understand with all the opportunity that's is in the world why are you driving for a company you despise so much. Uber isn't an employer and you don't belong to a union.


Evidently you're here to disrupt. Not worth responding to ludicrous comments. Strike is not just growing, it's creating a movement. If uber wasn't worried comments such as yours wouldn't be posted here. 
Enjoy watching results of drop in valuation. There's more coming.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

Uber1010 said:


> National wide strike Uber and Lyft. If you stay out of Uber and Lyft wens days 8 may you will be real contrator ...then you may have the opportunity to impose condition otherwise if you work tomorrow they gonna trade you like transh . Stay organise and follow the news


WTF is a "transh"?


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

Exactly my point, this will help people like No Prisoners self esteem joining “the movement” while the rest of the drivers will just enjoy driving as IC’s and carrying on as normal.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

If they pay 1.00$ a mile, more drivers sign up... more drivers less rides... you will have people quitting reg good paying jobs to drive at 1.00$/ mile... you wake up whenever you want, stop whenever you want to, and make good $$$... that will not happen...


----------



## Mo-Ali (May 8, 2019)

Uber is my only source of income. Tomorrow when many people go on strike, it is tempting for me to go out there and make probably double the amount of money I make. But I will not do that because tomorrow’s double or triple Will not drastically change my financial situation. I will stand in solidarity with everyone protesting tomorrow. This it’s not only about Uber. It’s about corporate America in general. It’s about poor versus the wealthy that will continue to exploit the poor. I might go on strike for life and quit this thing. I rather work in some fast food restaurant and make minimum-wage. Then at least I don’t have to pay for gas, ruin my car or go insane thinking where my next penny comes from. This is not even about whether we can change Uber or not. It’s a matter of principle. We have to stand for something bigger than us. This is baby step to making life better if not for us for next generation. This is a fight for American dream folks. This is about keeping the possibility keeping taking American dream out of coma and bringing it back alive!


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Hahaha

Trolls desperate. Ignore trash bin where they belong.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

I don't stand in solidarity


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> I don't stand in solidarity


In Vegas, the way most Uber drivers cut each other off I would say that is the mindset of most drivers.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Trolls panicking tonight. No one answering phones at customer service ? they're all posting here


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

BBslider001 said:


> Well, there are quite a few errors in your thinking. First, a "2007 Corolla" wouldn't even qualify. From where I stand and in my market, drivers have some really REALLY nice cars, and all of them are kept clean just from the little I see. Even if they are not "luxury level", they are fien to ride in (Souls, Prius, Accords, Highlanders) just to name a few.
> 
> There are many other errors, but that'll be for others to point out.


Nah. I see the cars in the airport waiting lot, many of them don't even technically qualify for Uber because of body damage. Most are dinged to hell, and a good third are tinycars that can't legit fit four pax and driver.

There are some nice cars, and there are some cars that were nice. I'm surprised at the cosmetic quality of most of the black and XL/lux vehicles. There is a "black" luxury sedan that is dinged to hell and has a long strip of black duct tape across the rear pax door, presumably to hide damage or perhaps hold trim in place. Luxury my ass. Thats just one example of many. Others are missing trim pieces and are dinged to hell.

The point is that the economics of FT uber drivers is a race to the bottom. Don't keep the car nice, buy ugly beat to shit cars because they cost less. Pocket any insurance checks you might get, don't fix the car. Its taxicab mentality.

I would be all for Uber lowering rates but giving a "quality bonus" to drivers who check into the hub quarterly to show that their car is well maintained, without body damage, and technically qualifies. Make an exclusion list for compacts that aren't eligible for a quality bonus because they're just too damn small to provide a quality experience. Require that all black/select/xl vehicles get cosmetic inspection. It would thin the herd and raise the brand profile.

https://help.uber.com/partners/arti...s?nodeId=2ddf30ca-64bd-4143-9ef2-e3bc6b929948


----------



## Chipin (May 4, 2018)

Hans GrUber said:


> So what do you think is going to happen when you strike for one day, then return to work for the same conditions the next? You know what Uber is saying? "LOLZ. That's cute." The only way a strike works is if there is the real threat of an ongoing work stoppage.
> 
> Hypothetically, let's say this strike makes an impact (on a Wednesday in nice weather, lol) on the service. The next day you undermine your point and power by going back.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mo-Ali (May 8, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> I don't stand in solidarity


Of course you don't. You're Uber corporate employees or future shareholder. Protest is not in your interest.


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

I will say, that if I WERE still driving, I’d also strike. There’s also something to be said for doing SOMETHING. I can get behind that. The problem is that it’s only going to get worse unless there is a massive, uniform movement and there never will be. Seriously, the sooner you get out and build your resume, the better. THAT is the SOMETHING you should be doing, bc that is the only way your life gets better.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Be part of the solution not part of the problem. Don't drive


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Made a meme.

"Take care of your heart."


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> Do you get an itemized COGS report of all the items you buy from Wal-Mart?
> 
> "We want to double your ride costs!"


Riders need to know that drivers aren't getting the widely believed 75% of the fare.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Mo-Ali said:


> Of course you don't. You're Uber corporate employees or future shareholder. Protest is not in your interest.


Do you really believe that


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

I just informed all my Somali and Muslim driveRs waiting in airport queue of the strike


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Somalia/comments/bl77hc


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

I've posted enough today. Time for some scotch and a cigar. Tomorrow I will eat lobster at the San Manuel Indian Casino. Maybe I'll see some of you there.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Trolls go back to driver support desks and answer phones. Trying to call you for over an hour and no one answering. ?


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> I don't stand in solidarity


Go back to your desk and answer the phone. Drivers need help. Stop trolling and do your job. Wait are you striking customer service ?


----------



## UberNorthDfw (Nov 22, 2014)

I would guess 80% of the Uber Lyft drivers in the USA don't even know that there's a strike?


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

UberTrent9 said:


> WTF is a "transh"?


UP.net translator here:

transh - Typo for trash.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

UberNorthDfw said:


> I would guess 80% of the Uber Lyft drivers in the USA don't even know that there's a strike?


That's fine, next time maybe 50% and after that much more. Uber said to become profitable they will cut incentives and pay. It's not going to happen. Good time to start trouble with them. It's definitely already beyond the tipping point.


----------



## Chipin (May 4, 2018)

Las Vegas Dude said:


> In Vegas, the way most Uber drivers cut each other off I would say that is the mindset of most drivers.


Uber's business is based on a never ending seupply of drivers willing to trash their personal cars or pay high leasing fees ( $1440.00 oer month for a Chevy Bolt in SF ) and willing to accept Uber's $1000.00 deductible for any fault accident just to make below minimum wage in a job with no benefits. The US econony is good. Time to make a break Uber and Lyft drivers and get a job with a future. Even older drivers can find a better paying job with benefits ( $$ ) and some companies will train you. Put some effort into finding a better job; Uber hired you in just 20 minutes because they need 1000's of suckers to replace the ones who wize up and quit in a few months.


Mo-Ali said:


> Uber is my only source of income. Tomorrow when many people go on strike, it is tempting for me to go out there and make probably double the amount of money I make. But I will not do that because tomorrow's double or triple Will not drastically change my financial situation. I will stand in solidarity with everyone protesting tomorrow. This it's not only about Uber. It's about corporate America in general. It's about poor versus the wealthy that will continue to exploit the poor. I might go on strike for life and quit this thing. I rather work in some fast food restaurant and make minimum-wage. Then at least I don't have to pay for gas, ruin my car or go insane thinking where my next penny comes from. This is not even about whether we can change Uber or not. It's a matter of principle. We have to stand for something bigger than us. This is baby step to making life better if not for us for next generation. This is a fight for American dream folks. This is about keeping the possibility keeping taking American dream out of coma and bringing it back alive!


Hooray for someone who understands the greater goal of this strike. Shall we all turn into defeated workers willing to accept any crumb thrown to us ? What about your children ? Will they also be contract workers with just enough money to eat and have shelter while the greedy ones running Uber and Lyft are living high ? Lots of new Tesla's on San Francisco's streets since the Lyft ipo. Maybe it's the dozens of new Lyft millioniaires. But hey, you got a $100.00 didn't you ? Or were you fooled into buying the stock ?


----------



## Antvirus (Jan 6, 2019)

No Prisoners said:


> Go back to your desk and answer the phone. Drivers need help. Stop trolling and do your job. Wait are you striking customer service ?


Personally I would never stand with someone who uses emojis as an argument. You look like a child. So if someone offers a different view you call them a troll and laugh in their face?
@Hans GrUber made some excellent points imo and @touberornottouber can at least put forth a solid argument.

If you care so deeply then why not start a website with a focus on education? Strategies? Perhaps an exit plan? This would be far more productive than a 15 minute protest and calling people with an opposing view "trolls" @No Prisoners



Mo-Ali said:


> Uber is my only source of income. Tomorrow when many people go on strike, it is tempting for me to go out there and make probably double the amount of money I make. But I will not do that because tomorrow's double or triple Will not drastically change my financial situation. I will stand in solidarity with everyone protesting tomorrow. This it's not only about Uber. It's about corporate America in general. It's about poor versus the wealthy that will continue to exploit the poor. I might go on strike for life and quit this thing. I rather work in some fast food restaurant and make minimum-wage. Then at least I don't have to pay for gas, ruin my car or go insane thinking where my next penny comes from. This is not even about whether we can change Uber or not. It's a matter of principle. We have to stand for something bigger than us. This is baby step to making life better if not for us for next generation. This is a fight for American dream folks. This is about keeping the possibility keeping taking American dream out of coma and bringing it back alive!


How many times are you going to copy and paste this msg?
I fail to see how working at a fast food restaurant will help you fight corporate America....
I mean seriously???

I took the $ I made from Uber in the last 3 years and invested in tech and real estate ummmmmmm because I'm not a moron, I can do things for myself and I understand that this gig is a zombie.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I won’t drive on Wed so I support the strike. Having said that absolutely nothing will change because not nearly enough drivers will strike and many don’t even know about it. I saw a statistic once that less than 1% of drivers belong to UP. So even if UP drivers 100% agreed it doesn’t mean anything. The only way most drivers would even know is by large national news coverage which this strike doesn’t have.

Sorry Libertarians, but they only way things get better is through government regulation of the industry. I can’t even begin to fathom why NYC is the only government agency to regulate this.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

@Jerseyguy72 's avatar...


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

The beginning of an unstoppable movement that will cause investors to see cracks in uber's power over labor force. Perception will deteriorate, public will demand transparency. 
Eventually uber's valuation will sink. Uber's brand irreparably damaged. 
Liberal politicians will seize political opportunities on supporting 7 million drivers combined and others in gig economy. 
Basically a chain reaction that will cause the collapse of the status quo. 
Original investors will cash out, but uber's ability to reach additional capital will vanish 
At current burn rate uber will burn through IPO capital in less than 3 years. 
No assets, no properties, not even intellectual. 
Federal investigations will lineup and end like Enron.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Seamus said:


> I won't drive on Wed so I support the strike. Having said that absolutely nothing will change because not nearly enough drivers will strike and many don't even know about it. I saw a statistic once that less than 1% of drivers belong to UP. So even if UP drivers 100% agreed it doesn't mean anything. The only way most drivers would even know is by large national news coverage which this strike doesn't have.
> 
> Sorry Libertarians, but they only way things get better is through government regulation of the industry. I can't even begin to fathom why NYC is the only government agency to regulate this.


Seamus, glad you are not driving. This is a start. I don't expect much but you do realize this is getting media attention globally? Uber says they want to cut rates further and get rid of incentives so they can make a profit. At what point do you say no more?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

No Prisoners said:


> Go back to your desk and answer the phone. Drivers need help. Stop trolling and do your job. Wait are you striking customer service ?


Well if you say so


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

No Prisoners said:


> The beginning of an unstoppable movement that will cause investors to see cracks in uber's power over labor force. Perception will deteriorate, public will demand transparency


I support the strike so don't start with the Uber employee BS. Please explain to me why public will demand transparency. Why would they care? I'd like to hear an explanation.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

DougTheUberDriver said:


> *"Realistically what do you think the affect of the proposed strike tomorrow will be?"
> 
> View attachment 318218
> *


This


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> This


Media attention to the low pay of drivers. That's a start.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Roadmasta said:


> Media attention to the low pay of drivers. That's a start.


I haven't seen any


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Antvirus said:


> Personally I would never stand with someone who uses emojis as an argument. You look like a child. So if someone offers a different view you call them a troll and laugh in their face?
> @Hans GrUber made some excellent points imo and @touberornottouber can at least put forth a solid argument.
> If you care so deeply then why not start a website with a focus on education? Strategies? Perhaps an exit plan? This would be far more productive than a 15 minute protest and calling people with an opposing view "trolls"
> 
> ...


Then what's your purpose here. If you're so successful what makes you dedicate time to interact with zombies. Don't you have a life or your life is so empty and miserable that you feel the need to go into a forum to critique others. Try explaining to your significant other why you're so compelled to try to disrupt those who are willing to take a stand. You are certainly a piece of work.


----------



## BronxGirl (May 8, 2019)

Well... No scab so I will be out between 7am and 9am Wednesday. Stand for something.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Uber schill npc #765987 
How can I help with the strike


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

You don't say
A strike?


----------



## Antvirus (Jan 6, 2019)

No Prisoners said:


> Then what's your purpose here. If you're so successful what makes you dedicate time to interact with zombies. Don't you have a life or your life is so empty and miserable that you feel the need to go into a forum to critique others. Try explaining to your significant other why you're so compelled to try to disrupt those who are willing to take a stand. You are certainly a piece of work.


Dialogue.
You didn't answer my question...
You just lashed out with childish insults and accusations.

And don't misquote me. I never claimed that the drivers were zombies. The gig is a zombie.


----------



## Antvirus (Jan 6, 2019)

Fine, I'll ask again @No Prisoners



Antvirus said:


> If you care so deeply then why not start a website with a focus on education? Strategies? Perhaps an exit plan? This would be far more productive than a 15 minute protest and calling people with an opposing view "trolls" @No Prisoners


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Seamus said:


> I support the strike so don't start with the Uber employee BS. Please explain to me why public will demand transparency. Why would they care? I'd like to hear an explanation.


One word. Transparency. It's a spinoff of the strike. Already in the #transparencynow. Hit uber where it hurts. Many more spinoffs in the works.
As im typing this thousands of tweets are being created targeting public perception. Others targeting liberal politicians who desperately crave for opportunities to captivate populist causes that may turn into political gains. The Bernie Sanders, Ocasio Cortez suddenly became useful for drivers and dangerous for uber. Time to put liberals to good use. Watch them come after uber with vengeance.
Do a little thinking and maybe you can estimate how transparency will affect uber's model. 
Hey its time to give uber some of its own medicine.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Fuel is expensive can you order me an Uber there tomorrow


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> Fuel is expensive can you order me an Uber there tomorrow


Nope on strike


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Good luck on the strike ?
Personally I don't care about strike, money, pax, uber, Lyft and the entire world
Only thing I am concerned is my Wifi connection.

I don't think I can live without it 

If somebody offers me 1 billion$ but no wifi, offer will be rejected


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

Ah shoot. Sorry for jacking your post.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Roadmasta said:


> Nope on strike


How about a Lyft


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> How about a Lyft


All apps


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

Pedro Plascencia said:


> Theres nothing easy about this job. And if all those college kids came out like your thinking...its less money all around for the regular drivers.


Not as many as you think, some have finished and on vacation, some are starting finales.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Roadmasta said:


> All apps


Initiating surge now.... Come one come all ants


----------



## doggerel (Apr 23, 2017)

The media has picked up on it and reported on it. Bernie Sanders has commented on it. 

It already has had an impact.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

OldBay said:


> Uber doesn't WANT full time drivers. Think about it. Lets compare FT driver to PT driver.
> 
> The guy who does uber full time needs to support himself from rideshare. This is a guy who doesn't have any higher education, maybe English isn't his first language. He's not the kind of guy who can really relate to the clientele, maybe he lacks social skills to work a normal full time job. To make a profit, he uses an old tinycar at the bottom of depreciation. We are talking about an 07 Corolla worth $1500. He is not doing the "rideshare brand" any favors and brings a perception of cheapness/danger. These are the kinds of drivers Uber/Lyft wish they could shake like a disease. These are the guys who strike.
> 
> ...


We are cabbies really U/L just know how to manipulate the system with money under the table.


----------



## doggerel (Apr 23, 2017)

I've honestly never seen so many posts this late at night since the great "earnings update error" pay blackout. 

Something is happening? Hopefully.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Seamus said:


> I can't even begin to fathom why NYC is the only government agency to regulate this.


It seems simple. Because of their strong taxi union?


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Last week my team of college students started tweeting Bernie Sanders. I told him he'll impress 7 million drivers. Potential supporters who wouldn't forget him. Hey he loves the attention. It worked and he has millions of followers specially college students.
About time a liberal does something useful.

Bernie Sanders' just tweeted he's standing with strikers in Las Vegas.
Tomorrow, join me in standing with Uber and Lyft drivers. Uber is a multibillion-dollar company. Its top five executives made $143 million last year. Their drivers should not be getting pay cuts-they deserve a living wage and decent benefits. https://t.co/JM1rAo0L8t


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

GL1800SK said:


> I've heard about from the news at least twice in the past few days about Uber drivers going on strike and not driving tomorrow in protest of low wages and no benefits....
> 
> Is there any truth to this? Do Uber drivers really think the corporate machine of uber will really give a s#$t if people don't go online tomorrow?
> 
> ...


It's 5:15 AM, Wed, 8th. Able to summon an Uber in 3 minutes.

Projected Strike Impact: Zero


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

steveK2016 said:


> Most would go running, you know it.


And you'll be leading the pack.



Juggalo9er said:


> I'll bet any amount of money it has no impact


You're an Uber driver, remember? You don't HAVE any amount of money. LOL



OldBay said:


> Some college kids are going to have easy money driving tomorrow.


I've driven a lot of these college kids around. Some of them don't even have a licence. Many don't have a car or the insurance. Any any of them that manage to figure out the app won't last more than an hour out on the road before they get the urge to go shopping or to a party.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Well this morning I turned on the Uber Rider app and saw plenty of ants online, guess they did not protest in my area.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> It's 5:15 AM, Wed, 8th. Able to summon an Uber in 3 minutes.
> 
> Projected Strike Impact: Zero


https://uberpeople.net/threads/the-strike-in-melbourne-has-failed.326469/
*The strike in Melbourne has failed*


----------



## Just Chillin (Apr 22, 2019)

Let's I have seen 6 Ubers pull up and pickup at the 4 Seasons this morning, Strike laughable. Personally hoping for $4 gas to put them out of business.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

doggerel said:


> I've honestly never seen so many posts this late at night since the great "earnings update error" pay blackout.
> 
> Something is happening? Hopefully.


It's we're on the east coast there on the west coast lol


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

GL1800SK said:


> I've heard about from the news at least twice in the past few days about Uber drivers going on strike and not driving tomorrow in protest of low wages and no benefits....
> 
> Is there any truth to this? Do Uber drivers really think the corporate machine of uber will really give a s#$t if people don't go online tomorrow?
> 
> ...


no one thing will turn Uber's Biz practice around, it takes constant pressure by drivers on local labor boards,state law makers, and national law makes in regard to where they want the Gig economy to go? JMO


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

goneubering said:


> It seems simple. Because of their strong taxi union?


Negative, Taxi Union would love to see Uber/Lyft be banned!



FLKeys said:


> Well this morning I turned on the Uber Rider app and saw plenty of ants online, guess they did not protest in my area.


Same in my area.


----------



## BBslider001 (Apr 24, 2019)

Well.....


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

BBslider001 said:


> Well.....


My app shows 11-15 X's in the waiting lot at my airport. The first plane of the day is an hour and fifteen minutes away.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

One thing this strike has already done for me personally is make my experience here a lot better. You see, I've started putting scabs on ignore so that I will never see their posts again. At this point if you won't join then I'm not interested in what you have to say.

From looking at Twitter this morning it was definitely a success in that we got lots of media attention and a surprising amount of support from riders too.



Z129 said:


> My app shows 11-15 X's in the waiting lot at my airport. The first plane of the day is an hour and fifteen minutes away.


It wasn't published enough and there is still a lot of confusion. I mean different sources are saying it is just in a few cities, just a few hours, etc. Even myself up until just a couple days ago I didn't even know if it were nationwide until I asked here. I think the next major one will be organized far better and have much higher participation numbers.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

touberornottouber said:


> One thing this strike has already done for me personally is make my experience here a lot better. You see, I've started putting scabs on ignore so that I will never see their posts again. At this point if you won't join then I'm not interested in what you have to say.
> 
> From looking at Twitter this morning it was definitely a success in that we got lots of media attention and a surprising amount of support from riders too.
> 
> ...


Each of these protests/strikes gets more coverage than the previous one. In that respect they are very successful.


----------



## DougTheUberDriver (Apr 28, 2019)

Z129 said:


> Each of these protests/strikes gets more coverage than the previous one. In that respect they are very successful.


exposure like this is something, i guess. better than someone paying an artist in exposure for their work rather than with actual money...


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Going well in Indianapolis


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> One thing this strike has already done for me personally is make my experience here a lot better. You see, I've started putting scabs on ignore so that I will never see their posts again. At this point if you won't join then I'm not interested in what you have to say.
> 
> From looking at Twitter this morning it was definitely a success in that we got lots of media attention and a surprising amount of support from riders too.
> 
> ...


Measuring success based on Twitter is just wishful thinking.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Pax Collector said:


> Riders need to know that drivers aren't getting the widely believed 75% of the fare.


And You can tell each pax how much you make if you want. Just like we know McDonald employee would tell you how much they make, but mcdonalds isnt telling you how much goes towards their staff every time you order something. Its a ludicrous requirement.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> And You can tell each pax how much you make if you want. Just like we know McDonald employee would tell you how much they make, but mcdonalds isnt telling you how much goes towards their staff every time you order something. Its a ludicrous requrlirement.


Don't even know anyone who would care what a business's gross margin, per employee, is when they purchase goods or services.

Know I don't.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> Don't even know anyone who would care what a business's gross margin, per employee, is when they purchase goods or services.
> 
> Know I don't.


Bingo. Drivers that whine to their pax arent doing a damn thing but sound like a bunch of babies.



ZenUber said:


> And you'll be leading the pack.
> 
> 
> You're an Uber driver, remember? You don't HAVE any amount of money. LOL
> ...


I wouldnt be leading them because I would never stand on a picket line like a cry baby. I'd either be comfortable at home, working hard at work or earning money driving.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

steveK2016 said:


> Bingo. Drivers that whine to their pax arent doing a damn thing but sound like a bunch of babies.
> 
> 
> I wouldnt be leading them because I would never stand on a picket line like a cry baby. I'd either be comfortable at home, working hard at work or earning money driving.


If you showed up at a picket line, I think they would kick your butt. You'd best stick to crying like a baby here on UP. Now how come you're not out there working?


----------



## Antvirus (Jan 6, 2019)

Philadelphia showing some strong solidarity for their fellow ants
lol










They must have wanted to get there early for the protest....


----------



## SurginGeneral (Aug 9, 2017)

We need to be signed on and letting pings time out. That will hit them where it hurts


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> Bingo. Drivers that whine to their pax arent doing a damn thing but sound like a bunch of babies.
> 
> 
> I wouldnt be leading them because I would never stand on a picket line like a cry baby. I'd either be comfortable at home, working hard at work or earning money driving.


Depends. The ones that expressed the want to know are astounded at the split. Most tip nicely afterwards.

It's how you turn lemons into lemonade.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

10:00 AM. No discernable effect here.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

BigRedDriver said:


> Depends. The ones that expressed the want to know are astounded at the split. Most tip nicely afterwards.
> 
> It's how you turn lemons into lemonade.


Then they move on with their lives...



ZenUber said:


> If you showed up at a picket line, I think they would kick your butt. You'd best stick to crying like a baby here on UP. Now how come you're not out there working?


I'm crying? Hahaha. I'm at my day job and can use my phone anytime I want. Checking the weather to see if i need to cancel my flight this afternoon. Thunderstorms suck. I'll just book two flights tomorrow.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> Then they move on with their lives...
> 
> 
> I'm crying? Hahaha. I'm at my day job and can use my phone anytime I want.


I really don't care. It's always about the green.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

BigRedDriver said:


> I really don't care. It's always about the green.


And the point is, they ultimately dont care either. They may give you a few bucks here and there, but ultimately people dont care how much you make.


----------



## Krandor (Jun 17, 2015)

Z129 said:


> Each of these protests/strikes gets more coverage than the previous one. In that respect they are very successful.


But if people hear about these things, then goes into their app and it is just like normal what are they going to think?


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Seems to be going great: the usual 200+ cars across all Uber classes and 90+ Lyft cars at DFW this time of the day, no surge anywhere even though it's raining. :roflmao:


----------



## Lyftmeister (May 1, 2019)

I just checked the uber rider app, and there's at least 7 cars near me in one of the DFW suburbs. People just don't have any convictions.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> Well this morning I turned on the Uber Rider app and saw plenty of ants online, guess they did not protest in my area.


Miami not officially included. I'm just private later today.


----------



## Phantomshark (Jan 21, 2018)

People are missing the point. The point is not to cause financial harm to Uber or Lyft, because it won't do that. The point is to bring outside attention to their unfair practices. And its working. Everyone has seen this on the news, everyone is asking about it. It could hurt their ability to find new drivers, or investors. Will this ultimately help us? No way to know. Will it hurt us? Most definitely not. Worth a shot.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Phantomshark said:


> People are missing the point. The point is not to cause financial harm to Uber or Lyft, because it won't do that. The point is to bring outside attention to their unfair practices. And its working. Everyone has seen this on the news, everyone is asking about it. It could hurt their ability to find new drivers, or investors. Will this ultimately help us? No way to know. Will it hurt us? Most definitely not. Worth a shot.


People do have short memories, they will remember hearing Uber in the news, but will most likely forget the strike part. Could be a double edged sword and end up helping Uber, again no one really knows.

Think of it like commercials on TV, I hear people talking about that stupid XYZ commercial all the time. Well that stupid XYZ commercial did its job and that company name is now stuck in your mind. Later on given the choice between ABC and XYZ subconsciously you will pick XYZ because ot was planted in your brain by that stupid commercial and all the talk about it.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Clearly not working. Havent seen a single surge all day....insert shocked face here


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

steveK2016 said:


> Then they move on with their lives...
> 
> 
> I'm crying? Hahaha. I'm at my day job and can use my phone anytime I want. Checking the weather to see if i need to cancel my flight this afternoon. Thunderstorms suck. I'll just book two flights tomorrow.


Imagine how impressed I am with your ability to purchase an airline ticket, and use the phone. Just imagine.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

It is working. Drivers in my area, but seems most are online without accepting rides.

Many riders yesterday asking about the strike. 

I'd say the point is being made.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

It's amazing how many people whined, screamed and complained when Uber and Lyft cut rates and axed surge/primetime, yet they chose to support these companies today by working like happy, compliant ants. Disgusting. 

If you don't stand up, things will only get worse. Considering there is no organizing union, this was (is) a good place to start the fight. We may not win today, or even impact the Uber IPO, but it's a starting point and if it brings about ANY positive change, it was all worthwhile.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

ZenUber said:


> Imagine how impressed I am with your ability to purchase an airline ticket, and use the phone. Just imagine.


I'm actually flying the airplane, but not at the airline level. I'm working on my Commercial Single Engine rating. I don't cry about my situation, I work to improve it. Captain at American Airlines can make upwards of $360k a year and they are in desperate need for pilots across the industry. I don't fault Uber for what they do. They did exactly what I needed from them, when I needed them. I earned enough to survive a Start-Up. Now I'm looking for my next, which is an Airline Pilot.

What's your next? More crying?


----------



## TDR (Oct 15, 2017)

GL1800SK said:


> I've heard about from the news at least twice in the past few days about Uber drivers going on strike and not driving tomorrow in protest of low wages and no benefits....
> 
> Is there any truth to this? Do Uber drivers really think the corporate machine of uber will really give a s#$t if people don't go online tomorrow?
> 
> ...


Wasted time. Strike need to be longer, huge number of drivers and worldwide!!!


----------



## Antvirus (Jan 6, 2019)

What it "proved" was that if you won't do the work then someone else will.
Pax will always wear Nike's, shop at Walmart, take the free overnight shipping from Amazon
AND???
WAIT FOR IT
Take cheap rides from Uber and Lyft....

The message most of us on this forum have been trying to get across is this:
Make better life choices
Have an exit strategy in place
Realize that this gig is a complete zombie and plan accordingly


----------



## TDR (Oct 15, 2017)

Fozzie said:


> It's amazing how many people whined, screamed and complained when Uber and Lyft cut rates and axed surge/primetime, yet they chose to support these companies today by working like happy, compliant ants. Disgusting.
> 
> If you don't stand up, things will only get worse. Considering there is no organizing union, this was (is) a good place to start the fight. We may not win today, or even impact the Uber IPO, but it's a starting point and if it brings about ANY positive change, it was all worthwhile.


Don't worry. It's not new anymore. Soon it's no money and drivers. No one need to strike!!!


----------



## Jrider9 (Jul 23, 2018)

I think this might be like the teachers strikes, a new media friendly way to promote justice. So it may be helpful.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Antvirus said:


> *Have an exit strategy in place*


Wanted to emphasize this. For something like Uber, it's even more important. Uber is nowhere near the pinnacle of one's financial life. If you aren't planning your next, you are doomed to fail. Unless you are a part-timer that makes Uber work well for them, which there are many out there like that, this should never be a required part of your financial life. I find it hilarious when people call me a shill for Uber, when I am the first one to tell anyone to dump Uber the first second they can.


----------



## DougTheUberDriver (Apr 28, 2019)

friends in the states who drive tell me when they log on, they arent inundated with requests. could be nothing, probably means theres enough drivers out to meet demand.

i think peaceful protest attended by a fraction of the total drivers will never accomplish anything. violence and intimidation are the only thing that works guaranteed, and i am not advocating for either. 

keep enjoying your low rates...


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Well this appears to be durping up the stock prices,

hopefully this will cost them a couple billion or more on the IPO...

Having a companies employees (*That is the PUBLIC'S view!* but not the legal reality) go on strike during the IPO is a horrific sign, and hopefully will scare off investors.



Fozzie said:


> It's amazing how many people whined, screamed and complained when Uber and Lyft cut rates and axed surge/primetime, yet they chose to support these companies today by working like happy, compliant ants. Disgusting.
> 
> If you don't stand up, things will only get worse. Considering there is no organizing union, this was (is) a good place to start the fight. We may not win today, or even impact the Uber IPO, but it's a starting point and if it brings about ANY positive change, it was all worthwhile.


I don't blame the desperate ants for working like good little ants during the strike.

Bills need paid, they need to feed their families. Many more live day to day than we would care to admit. And the simple reality is that it's very foolish to not work while there are fares to take. Not everyone can afford to take a day off. My checking account is in the $1000s.

People who cross the picket line...

Don't hate the victims with no other options.

If your checking account was at $14.59 with $300 in overdue bills you might be out to.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

steveK2016 said:


> I'm actually flying the airplane, but not at the airline level. I'm working on my Commercial Single Engine rating. I don't cry about my situation, I work to improve it. Captain at American Airlines can make upwards of $360k a year and they are in desperate need for pilots across the industry. I don't fault Uber for what they do. They did exactly what I needed from them, when I needed them. I earned enough to survive a Start-Up. Now I'm looking for my next, which is an Airline Pilot.
> 
> What's your next? More crying?


Congratulations on your pending American Airlines job. What are you going to do with all the money you make as a pilot?
I'm just enjoying my day off, and tormenting all the rats. My "next" is to start a blog to fight corporate person-hood full time. Making a living at fighting Wall Street would be my dream job. I'm trying to squeeze out an envy tear while reading about your amazingly profitable career options, but no luck yet.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Related Blogs
FOXTROT ALPHA
From the network
AV Club
Deadspin
Gizmodo
Jalopnik
Jezebel
Kotaku
Lifehacker
Splinter
The Takeout
The Root
The Onion
Clickhole
The Inventory
Uber’s Twisted Logic Means This Isn't a Strike. It's a Boycott

Aaron Gordon
Today 11:55am
Filed to:UBER
null
Photo: AP
Today, many Uber and Lyft drivers in major cities across the country are striking to protest their pay and working conditions, in large part because they’re classified as independent contractors instead of employees. But Uber doesn’t think of its drivers as independent contractors or employees. It believes drivers are, in fact, Uber’s customers.

It’s right there in Uber’s filing with the Securities and Exchange Commission for their initial public offering:

Partner. 
Partner refers to any one of a Driver, restaurant, or shipper, all of whom are our customers.

ADVERTISEMENT


As far as Uber, the largest ride-share company in the world, sees it, you’re not Uber’s customer. You, the person whose money Uber is taking. As Uber sees it, Uber owes you nothing:

Because end-users access our platform for free and we have no performance obligation to end-users, end-users are not our customers.

This sounds crazy, right? The driver is the one taking the money, you’re the one giving the money. How can the person taking the money be the customer? And what does that make the person giving the money?

ADVERTISEMENT

Uber’s argument is exactly the type of pretzel logic you’d expect from the company. Hell, it’s the kind of thing you’d probably expect of any company reportedly valued close to $100 billion even though almost all of its labor is conducted by people it refuses to call employees.

null
Photo: AP
The app, Uber’s entire product, is merely a go-between, as Uber positions itself. The driver uses the app to find their customers and in return gives Uber a (large) cut of the fare.

ADVERTISEMENT


But this is a skewed view of the situation. Vanishingly few of these drivers would even be for-hire drivers if not for Uber, and a similarly small percentage of riders would be using for-hire vehicle services if not for Uber, thanks in large part to the considerable incentives the company offers to both sides of the equation. It’s unrealistic to act as if there’s a level interaction going on here.

In Uber’s interpretation, the company’s app is an exchange of sorts, facilitating business. It’s nothing but a middleman.

And even though the driver receives payments from Uber, that’s merely a logistical accident; Uber also acts as a payment exchange, for safety and security reasons, and therefore takes its cut at that point in the process.

ADVERTISEMENT


This whole issue could be relegated to a mere semantic debate if it didn’t have profound implications for how much Uber’s “customers” get paid. And this is where Uber’s argument gets really screwy, because Uber is also making the case that drivers are independent contractors. This is so it doesn’t have to classify them as employees, as that would trigger all kinds of legal and financial protections for drivers. Wouldn’t want that!

Every year, drivers receive 1099 forms for their taxes instead of W-2s from Uber, revealing the ultimate have-your-cake-and-eat-it-too logic to Uber’s driver classification. 

To recap, drivers are both their customers and independent contractors who receive income-related tax documentation from Uber.

ADVERTISEMENT


This is a complicated relationship, one at the center of an increasingly large share of the American economy. Before working for Jalopnik, I was a freelance writer and had a similarly complex relationship with the outlets I wrote for. Those publications contracted with me to write articles in exchange for money, so they were very clearly employing me in some capacity. But I was also selling my journalistic services to the publications and competing with other journalists for a finite freelance budget pool. Were the publications my customer? How did readers, the ultimate customer, factor into this equation? 

By Uber’s logic, I was that publication’s customer, and the publication would have had “no performance obligation” to readers, who are not their customers. 

Of course, even the most desk-pounding, J. Jonah Jameson-lookalike editors I dealt with never tried to claim I was their customer. I sometimes toyed with the idea editors were my customer, but ultimately subscribed to the notion that readers were both of our customers. Anyways, a pretty core tenet of being a customer is you don’t send that customer a 1099, because that means you paid them.

ADVERTISEMENT


Back to today’s strike by drivers. It’s technically not a strike, at least not according to Uber’s definition. It’s a boycott. Or, perhaps more accurately, it’s a strike and a boycott, executed by the same group of people, who are both independent contractors and customers. 

null
Photo: AP
This classification confusion underscores the source of the drivers’ ire. That customer/labor unrest will continue as long as Uber, Lyft, and similar businesses that rely on the gig economy refuse to abide by the legal, economic, and social definitions we have created over centuries about our role in this sordid capitalist play every time money is exchanged. It may suit these behemoths to pretend words don’t have meaning, but you can only live in a fantasy for so long.

ADVERTISEMENT


Another realization from Uber’s S-1 has been the immense amount of leverage drivers in the company’s few largest markets have. One quarter of its business happens in just five cities. With collective action, those drivers could have immense influence over the future of the company.

Perhaps it’s finally time for Uber to start listening to their customers. After all, as any business knows, the customer is always right.

UBER STORIES

U.S. Ride Share Drivers Will Strike On May 8th Ahead of Uber IPO

What the Hell Is a Chevy Camry? Or, Why Is the Data Uber, Lyft, and Via Provide to Chicago So Bad?
What It Costs to Kill a Car
Aaron Gordon
Senior Reporter, Investigations & Technology, Jalopnik

EmailTwitterPosts

View full discussion
AboutNeed Help?Content GuidePermissionsPrivacyTerms of UseAdvertisingJobsRSS
More from our network
© 2018 Gizmodo Media Group
ShareTweet


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

ZenUber said:


> Congratulations on your pending American Airlines job. What are you going to do with all the money you make as a pilot?
> I'm just enjoying my day off, and tormenting all the rats. My "next" is to start a blog to fight corporate person-hood full time. Making a living at fighting Wall Street would be my dream job. I'm trying to squeeze out an envy tear while reading about your amazingly profitable career options, but no luck yet.


That job doesn't pay too well I'm afraid, but for me, I plan on enjoying life and not have to Uber or do any other side hustle to make ends meat. Free airfare is also a great perk, I may do some traveling...


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

steveK2016 said:


> That job doesn't pay too well I'm afraid, but for me, I plan on enjoying life and not have to Uber or do any other side hustle to make ends meat. Free airfare is also a great perk, I may do some traveling...


That sounds reasonable.


----------



## Antvirus (Jan 6, 2019)

Let me produce two separate scenarios for you:

Scenario A: The strike was a huge success!! Uber and Lyft announce that tomorrow they will raise driver pay and meet every single one of your demands!!!

Scenario B: (The most likely one) The strike is a failure, Uber/Lyft continue down the same road with rate cuts, manipulation, deactivation, etc...

Tell me how you win in either scenario?

A. You get better working conditions with better pay BUT this leads to over saturation, hoards of new drivers and less $ to go around.

B. Things continue on the same path.

In either scenario you will need AN EXIT STRATEGY.
You can make all of the comparisons you'd like to past historical protests, the Yellow vest movement, sweat shop labor and so on but reality is looking you dead in the eyes.

In addition, I find it highly suspect that a "retired banker" @No Prisoners has this sudden interest in pushing down a stock price?
Hmmmmmm interesting. What could be the motivation???
Where were you in the late 2000's?
I wonder....


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Lyft's stock tumbling trading at $55. Their earnings numbers while higher on revenue, losses topped $1 billion. The work stoppage, strike, or whatever you want to call it certainly hurts perception. Now most dem liberal politicians riding the gravy train of labor demands. 
You have to be blind not to see the new trend. This is now a movement that will eventually bring changes in regulations. 
Investors know that and the outcome will hinder uber and Lyft's ability to ever turn a profit. Actually loses will accelerate much faster.



Antvirus said:


> Let me produce two separate scenarios for you:
> 
> Scenario A: The strike was a huge success!! Uber and Lyft announced that tomorrow they will raise driver pay and meet every single one of your demands!!!
> 
> ...


Damage already done. Perception changing, all liberal politicians see advantages on supporting changes. Investors know this. The new trend now is unstoppable and causes a chain reaction.


----------



## Antvirus (Jan 6, 2019)

No Prisoners said:


> Damage already done. Perception changing, all liberal politicians see advantages on supporting changes. Investors know this. The new trend now is unstoppable and causes a chain reaction.


Again, you just rant on and on but you never actually answer a question thoughtfully.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Antvirus said:


> Again, you just rant on and on but you never actually answer a question thoughtfully.


I chose what to say and what /when to whom to answer. I have my agenda so do you. Mine working like Swiss clock. Lyft's stock tumbling watch uber's. For every point uber's stock drops, valuation vanishes $180 million. I'm looking for at least 10 points drop from my efforts. Then continue until I'm satisfied.


----------



## Antvirus (Jan 6, 2019)

No Prisoners said:


> I chose what to say and what /when to whom to answer. I have my agenda so do you. Mine working like Swiss clock. Lyft's stock tumbling watch uber's. For every point uber's stock drops, valuation vanishes $180 million. I'm looking for at least 10 points drop from my efforts. Then continue until I'm satisfied.


So which is it?
Do you care for struggling drivers?
Or do you care more about buying cheap Uber/Lyft stock?


----------



## Thepeoplewearent (Jul 26, 2018)

Antvirus said:


> Again, you just rant on and on but you never actually answer a question thoughtfully.


I dont know man. It made sense to me.


----------



## Antvirus (Jan 6, 2019)

No Prisoners said:


> from my efforts


Oh wow haha
What an ego you have there...


----------



## Declineathon (Feb 12, 2019)

The effect of this strike is massive free media where uber pushes a coherant statement, and partners offer a disorganized buffet of complaints.

Fact: ICs cannot form Unions

Ergo: no collective bargaining.

This strike will be effective if it gets repeated and improved upon namely a slogan, "what do we want"

And increased partner participation.



Declineathon said:


> The effect of this strike is massive free media where uber pushes a coherant statement, and partners offer a disorganized buffet of complaints.
> 
> Fact: ICs cannot form Unions
> 
> ...


In other words its a good start, but must be improved upon, lest it be lost in the media cycle.


----------



## Antvirus (Jan 6, 2019)

Thepeoplewearent said:


> I dont know man. It made sense to me.


How so?

And also, could you answer the questions I've asked?
Either way, win or loss, protest or not, how do the drivers win?

Demands are met, breeds more ants, $ spread thin, working poor

Demands are ignored, rate cuts, working poor

Just sayin...
The best protest is to prepare to leave this industry..


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> I find it hilarious when people call me a shill for Uber, when I am the first one to tell anyone to dump Uber the first second they can.


I agree. Too much wishful thinking about returning to the higher rates of years ago. Too much denial about the reality of rideshare today. And there's at least one very active poster who thought his billions of tweets would hurt Uber's IPO.


----------



## Thepeoplewearent (Jul 26, 2018)

Antvirus said:


> Let me produce two separate scenarios for you:
> 
> Scenario A: The strike was a huge success!! Uber and Lyft announce that tomorrow they will raise driver pay and meet every single one of your demands!!!
> 
> ...


You win either scenario because we all hate the Fuber lords and the 1930s already told us what's coming in terms of lyft/uber profit/scalability.

Also. Bankers lost out in the aughts (cuz ya know, not having jobs and not necessarily all being rehired after the bailout money, which wasnt an instant transaction like the payout button) so I dont see why his past would affect your statements.

Also. His statements were clear to me.


----------



## Antvirus (Jan 6, 2019)

Thepeoplewearent said:


> Also. His statements were clear to me.


So are you an Uber/Lyft driver?


Thepeoplewearent said:


> Quit now.
> 
> Dont be stupid.





Thepeoplewearent said:


> Step 1. Develop an exit strategy.


Are we not on the same page here?lol


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Antvirus said:


> How so?
> 
> And also, could you answer the questions I've asked?
> Either way, win or loss, protest or not, how do the drivers win?
> ...


Many markets are over saturated at cut rates. If rates increased certainly super over saturation follows, no doubt. The reason it works well for NYC TLC drivers is that at the same time a rideshare cap was instituted. No more drivers can be added for a year. The day that cap is lifted the race to the TLC offices to sign up will cause an avalanche!

In the big picture increased rates will only help when there are more barriers put in place to slow the pace of new ants.

However, when we had higher rates and much more surges, drivers with good strategy could make more than the average bear. Driver over saturation and lack of surge killed rideshare driving. The root of all driver problems is over saturation. U/L knows that and laid the groundwork to achieve it over time.


----------



## Rosalita (May 13, 2018)

Alantc said:


> At least the news is getting in on this a little better than they have been about ubers wrongfull doings to riders.


The media would report on an arm pit smelling championship.That's no gauge of anything anymore.

Sorry, I don't think the so-called strike was successful, had massive participation, or will have effect except giving Lyft and Uber some bad PR for a couple of days. I'm not seeing any slow down today in my neck of the woods. The entire thing was a few people being seduced by their moods, talking it to death, and then, as usual, it's over in less than 5 minutes.



steveK2016 said:


> That job doesn't pay too well I'm afraid, but for me, I plan on enjoying life and not have to Uber or do any other side hustle to make ends meat. Free airfare is also a great perk, I may do some traveling...


Your "next" is to "start a blog to fight corporate person-hood full time?" Do you understand how the 14th Amendement came about? It serves to protect individuals' right to free association. That includes social clubs, creating unions, the VFW, American Legions, the credit union, and,yes, even corporate shareholders' right to form a corporation through ownership. Why would anyone in their right mind want to "fight" a person's right to free association with other individuals?


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

Well, lets just keep giving uber bad PR


----------



## Moman99 (Oct 1, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Many markets are over saturated at cut rates. If rates increased certainly super over saturation follows, no doubt. The reason it works well for NYC TLC drivers is that at the same time a rideshare cap was instituted. No more drivers can be added for a year. The day that cap is lifted the race to the TLC offices to sign up will cause an avalanche!
> 
> In the big picture increased rates will only help when there are more barriers put in place to slow the pace of new ants.
> 
> However, when we had higher rates and much more surges, drivers with good strategy could make more than the average bear. Driver over saturation and lack of surge killed rideshare driving. The root of all driver problems is over saturation. U/L knows that and laid the groundwork to achieve it over time.


Over saturation is the main problem, more ants means less work for everyone else, over saturation is the root of the problem that's needs to be addressed. every market needs a cap on ants.


----------



## Uber1111uber (Oct 21, 2017)

I dont think any strike works the 1st attempt, I'm not a history buff, but it's start. Let's keep getting the word out!


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

Keep striking, I will start driving again if you guys can get the prices back up!


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Las Vegas Dude said:


> Keep striking, I will start driving again if you guys can get the prices back up!


No surge in my area today. Strike was a failure if anyone really expected Uber to change their policies.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Less drivers.

More surge.

Uber and whoever driving make more $$$$$ with less drivers.

Nope.... won't matter. But still staying offline today. 

Meanwhile, my local airport queue has the same amount of drivers chilling in it as any other day.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Lyft's stock plunged to $53 valuation down to pre IPO level at $15 Billion. Practically lost $5 billion since IPO. Earnings last night were better than expected. So seems like something changing investors perception. Uber will fail. Keep pounding.


----------



## Rosalita (May 13, 2018)

No Prisoners said:


> I chose what to say and what /when to whom to answer. I have my agenda so do you. Mine working like Swiss clock. Lyft's stock tumbling watch uber's. For every point uber's stock drops, valuation vanishes $180 million. I'm looking for at least 10 points drop from my efforts. Then continue until I'm satisfied.


So, basically, your agenda is to run both Lyft and Uber out of business and you want us to help you do that? Is that it?


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Hilarious Uber has a protest door. That sends an interesting image.


----------



## •Surge Ibaka• (Dec 13, 2017)

GL1800SK said:


> I've heard about from the news at least twice in the past few days about Uber drivers going on strike and not driving tomorrow in protest of low wages and no benefits....
> 
> Is there any truth to this? Do Uber drivers really think the corporate machine of uber will really give a s#$t if people don't go online tomorrow?
> 
> ...


Don't think so. There are 86-90 Ants waiting in the queue at KPHX right now.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Rosalita said:


> So, basically, your agenda is to run both Lyft and Uber out of business and you want us to help you do that? Is that it?


He's only doing it to help out the poor abused drivers!! Did you know he has a magic digital system that will change the whole industry?


----------



## Rosalita (May 13, 2018)

I have yet to see a list of "demands.' What were they? More pay? Who working a job today - anywhere, any job - doesn't think they should be paid more for it? This effort failed because it was never a natural reaction to frustration from the drivers. It was a top-down manufactured effort by outside parties to target both companies with bad PR in hopes of financially ruining them with no regard for the consequences. Using the old standby "workers need to be paid more" excuse always makes for a comfortable false narrative.

If this was home grown instead of a few people mostly from California pushing their brand of politics off on everyone else around the world, drivers would have responded. But they didn't. And it's not because of them, who they are, or their lacking in any way. If failed because it was NEVER about the drivers. It was just about giving two companies a black eye and people with a need to hate something flexing - again.

Am I right?



Antvirus said:


> Let me produce two separate scenarios for you:
> 
> Scenario A: The strike was a huge success!! Uber and Lyft announce that tomorrow they will raise driver pay and meet every single one of your demands!!!
> 
> ...


And there might be 3rd scenario: There was NEVER sufficient driver frustration to warrant a strike and nothing changed today except some people added some stuff to their resumes regarding "organizing days of action," a well known tactic used by unions to act like they care.



No Prisoners said:


> Hilarious Uber has a protest door. That sends an interesting image.


 That's hilarious. Talk about a put down. "Hey, here's your door."


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Uber trolls bask on this. Yet your master needs a protest wall. Can you name any other company that has achieved both things, losing more money than any other company in history while building a wall to keep its workers away.



Rosalita said:


> I have yet to see a list of "demands.' What were they? More pay? Who working a job today - anywhere, any job - doesn't think they should be paid more for it? This effort failed because it was never a natural reaction to frustration from the drivers. It was a top-down manufactured effort by outside parties to target both companies with bad PR in hopes of financially ruining them with no regard for the consequences. Using the old standby "workers need to be paid more" excuse always makes for a comfortable false narrative.
> 
> If this was home grown instead of a few people mostly from California pushing their brand of politics off on everyone else around the world, drivers would have responded. But they didn't. And it's not because of them, who they are, or their lacking in any way. If failed because it was NEVER about the drivers. It was just about giving two companies a black eye and people with a need to hate something flexing - again.
> 
> ...


Maybe you should be have plan B. Your valuation will sink precipitously. Investors becoming aware. Wait until Friday, you'll see.

Uber's filing for its IPO is out, huge section on how their biz model relies on misclassifying drivers as contractors so they can't unionize, claim min wage, receive benefits, etc. Their value proposition to investors could radically evaporate if they start losing court cases. https://t.co/NhkJM8KvVj


----------



## Rosalita (May 13, 2018)

No Prisoners said:


> Uber trolls bask on this. Yet your master needs a protest wall. Can you name any other company that has achieved both things, losing more money than any other company in history while building a wall to keep its workers away.
> 
> 
> Maybe you should be have plan B. Your valuation will sink precipitously. Investors becoming aware. Wait until Friday, you'll see.


Oh here we go: Disagree and immediately get called a name. "...my valuation...?" I don't own any stock in either of these companies and you don't either. None of the "fake resistance" does. You don't build nothing. You just tear down what everyone else does to justify your own failures and narrow mindedness. You speak for no one. You represent no one. You got nothing. And if Uber folds tomorrow the people hurt will be the drivers who rely upon the part time income to pay bills but you can say "I did this. I helped you lose your job."


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

Take a look at the Lyft stock price lmfao...there’s your answer. That to me says it has had some success


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Rosalita said:


> Oh here we go: Disagree and immediately get called a name. "...my valuation...?" I don't own any stock in either of these companies and you don't either. None of the "fake resistance" does. You don't build nothing. You just tear down what everyone else does to justify your own failures and narrow mindedness. You speak for no one. You represent no one.


Why you taking it personal. I never mentioned you nor responded to anyone directly. Just made a statement. So if you take it personal maybe it hit a nerve. If you're not an Uber troll it shouldn't affect you.


----------



## Rosalita (May 13, 2018)

No Prisoners said:


> Why you taking it personal. I never mentioned you nor responded to anyone directly. Just made a statement. So if you take it personal maybe it hit a nerve. If you're not an Uber troll it shouldn't affect you.


I did. Yes. I thought you were responding to my post. It has my quotes at the top of your post and indicates you were quoting me. Apologies for the confusion. It's all good.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Rosalita said:


> I did. Yes. I thought you were responding to my post. It has my quotes at the top of your post and indicates you were quoting me. Apologies for the confusion. It's all good. :smiles:


Sorry. Now take a look at this 
Uber: "Can't afford" to pay drivers a living wage.

Also Uber: *pays 5 executives $143 million*

#UberLyftStrike


----------



## Antvirus (Jan 6, 2019)

Rosalita said:


> Oh here we go:


Hahahaha
Ok so let's see if we have this all straight.
@No Prisoners
A "retired banker"
Who joined this forum in March 20th 2019
Is attempting to lower the value of a stock while claiming to care for working drivers?
Gee golly, what could possibly be going on here???

Bahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

From Microsoft.

We support the striking rideshare workers. Uber and Lyft drivers don't get paid nearly enough and have no job security and minimal to no benefits. If you're at #MSBuild today, please refrain from using a rideshare app, tempting as it is. https://t.co/kKj7uSELfw


----------



## Antvirus (Jan 6, 2019)

No Prisoners said:


> From Microsoft.
> 
> We support the striking rideshare workers. Uber and Lyft drivers don't get paid nearly enough and have no job security and minimal to no benefits. If you're at #MSBuild today, please refrain from using a rideshare app, tempting as it is. https://t.co/kKj7uSELfw


https://nypost.com/2019/05/08/rush-hour-uber-and-lyft-driver-strike-was-a-flop-in-nyc/



No Prisoners said:


> We support the striking rideshare workers


bullshit......
Phony


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Rosalita said:


> The media would report on an arm pit smelling championship.That's no gauge of anything anymore.
> 
> Sorry, I don't think the so-called strike was successful, had massive participation, or will have effect except giving Lyft and Uber some bad PR for a couple of days. I'm not seeing any slow down today in my neck of the woods. The entire thing was a few people being seduced by their moods, talking it to death, and then, as usual, it's over in less than 5 minutes.
> 
> ...


You are replying to the wrong dude...



Moman99 said:


> Over saturation is the main problem, more ants means less work for everyone else, over saturation is the root of the problem that's needs to be addressed. every market needs a cap on ants.


Why would Uber cap the driver count?


----------



## BlessQian (May 7, 2019)

More drivers should be prompted at the airport waiting area to know about the strike.


----------



## Declineathon (Feb 12, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Many markets are over saturated at cut rates. If rates increased certainly super over saturation follows, no doubt. The reason it works well for NYC TLC drivers is that at the same time a rideshare cap was instituted. No more drivers can be added for a year. The day that cap is lifted the race to the TLC offices to sign up will cause an avalanche!
> 
> In the big picture increased rates will only help when there are more barriers put in place to slow the pace of new ants.
> 
> However, when we had higher rates and much more surges, drivers with good strategy could make more than the average bear. Driver over saturation and lack of surge killed rideshare driving. The root of all driver problems is over saturation. U/L knows that and laid the groundwork to achieve it over time.


Salient. Oversaturation is the driver. No pun intended. Capitalism wont impede new driver signups.

I believe behavioural psychology is the method, greed is the driver, and the outcome is a failed IPO.

The IPO is too early. Should have come about after driverless cars were here.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

More spin-off from today's strike and the ongoing campaign. I just had my 28 university recruits tweeting hundreds of tweets which got picked up by all unionized groups. Retweeted exponentially. 

"Any politician Dem or Republican who ignores the demands of drivers and does not support the movement should be blacklisted by all drivers. Remaining silent to the predatory model implemented by Uber Lyft is unacceptable"


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Rosalita said:


> So, basically, your agenda is to run both Lyft and Uber out of business and you want us to help you do that? Is that it?


My agenda is to have a level playing field with equitable benefits to the labor force. If you don't agree there's something wrong with your motives. 
Pushing for true transparency will expose the fraud committed to drivers and passengers when surging and not properly compensating drivers. 
Look at what lyft did on its earn report last night. It excluded what it paid drivers. Guess what it backfired. Analysts now asking what's lyft hiding. Google search articles and see for yourself. 
Lyft today dropped below $53 during day trading. Analysts now concerned about how this translates to uber's model. 
Both companies fear transparency and now it's a hot topic on tweeter. My university students pounding on that and it has retweeted exponentially. 
Watch and see results. Investors perception turning very negative. 
By tweeting openly to liberal politicians we got Bernie to Stam with protesters in Vegas, Warren to express support, now targeting with a new hash tag being built withoragainstus. 
Relentless.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

No Prisoners said:


> My agenda is to have a level playing field with equitable benefits to the labor force. If you don't agree there's something wrong with your motives.
> Pushing for true transparency will expose the fraud committed to drivers and passengers when surging and not properly compensating drivers.
> Look at what lyft did on its earn report last night. It excluded what it paid drivers. Guess what it backfired. Analysts now asking what's lyft hiding. Google search articles and see for yourself.
> Lyft today dropped below $53 during day trading. Analysts now concerned about how this translates to uber's model.
> ...


-----------------------------

I have been following your posts for several weeks now. Your approach and ideas are logical and professional and give us hope. I am glad that you are on our side.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

KK2929 said:


> -----------------------------
> 
> I have been following your posts for several weeks now. Your approach and ideas are logical and professional and give us hope. I am glad that you are on our side.


Thank you. Not looking for recognition yet much oblieged. 
My son wouldn't believe what I'm doing. Believe me I was on the other side for too long, but hopefully I can apply my experience now towards a meaningful change and help millions. Maybe a way of redemption and he'll think differently of me. Hey not a bad motivation.
Today in a meeting with VC I was offered to sell our model. My response surprised them. Only if drivers get equitable shares and representation. Guess what. They agree, because then it's unstoppable. 
It's moving too slow for my nature and this needs to flow with momentum gaining strength.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Only acts of violence will get the people’s attention.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

steveK2016 said:


> No need to be childish, even if using big words...
> 
> What business have you bought services or product from recently that told you how much they spent to provide you that product, how much they paid their labor to provide you said service?
> 
> ...


But according to Uber it's OUR business. So if we want to do that we should be able to.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

No Prisoners said:


> My agenda is to have a level playing field with equitable benefits to the labor force. If you don't agree there's something wrong with your motives.
> Pushing for true transparency will expose the fraud committed to drivers and passengers when surging and not properly compensating drivers.
> Look at what lyft did on its earn report last night. It excluded what it paid drivers. Guess what it backfired. Analysts now asking what's lyft hiding. Google search articles and see for yourself.
> Lyft today dropped below $53 during day trading. Analysts now concerned about how this translates to uber's model.
> ...


Pushing for transparency. How ironic coming from you.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

To answer the ops question. The "strike" will have no effect if participation in SW Florida is any indication


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

oldfart said:


> To answer the ops question. The "strike" will have no effect if participation in SW Florida is any indication
> 
> View attachment 318686


Slightly shorter waited times today.... Thanks everyone


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

I spent the entire day logged off my Uber and Lyft apps. I don't live in a large market, but I wanted to stand with all those who are fighting to make these rideshare companies more responsive to our legitimate concerns. Perhaps this strike had no real impact in the debate. However, I still think this is a fight worth having.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> But according to Uber it's OUR business. So if we want to do that we should be able to.


Whos stopping you?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Even if the strike didn't cause NYE-like $25+ map, I'd say the strike could be considered a success in a few ways:

*Lyft stock went down like a Kardashian in a locker room. May not be strike related but it couldn't hurt.

*Uber/Lyft got a shitload of bad publicity and raised awareness about the shadiness of both companies

Worst case outcome from today is more people will tip because they know we're not raking in the big bucks

Best case is our area enacts CT-type legislation which, to be honest, is my idea of best outcome. I did fine on the initial Uber's 25% cut contract I signed up under.

I did my part for the IPO


----------



## Polomarko (Dec 20, 2016)

GL1800SK said:


> I've heard about from the news at least twice in the past few days about Uber drivers going on strike and not driving tomorrow in protest of low wages and no benefits....
> 
> Is there any truth to this? Do Uber drivers really think the corporate machine of uber will really give a s#$t if people don't go online tomorrow?
> 
> ...


In the Contry without Rule of Law it is posable that manipulators, speculators internet mafia, get very rich destroying people's life without any consequences. These are 21 century Internet technology companies and 19 century business eticks.


----------



## RadarRider (Feb 12, 2019)

Does not make a difference to me, I normally do not work Wednesdays. We are contractors, what difference is it really going to make. WIsh I did work Wed. I would probably have made a killing... and possibly gotten my ass kicked by those thinking they are on strike.


----------



## NoTipForYou (Mar 21, 2019)

I did not need to ride in uber or Lyft once today.
However, I then heard that there was an Uber and Lyft driver strike which I found utterly hilarious. Amazing that you a s s clowns thought us, the rider, would care about your nonsense.

As a result, I took 9 Uber’s today to show my solidarity with uber corporate offices. 

Ps

I tipped my drivers a grand total of zero dollars


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> I find it hilarious when people call me a shill for Uber, when I am the first one to tell anyone to dump Uber the first second they can.


By telling people to dump uber you're doing uber's BIDDING.

Uber is so depraved, they WANT the public to view rideshare as a "disposable gig".

After all, it's highly unlikely the govt is gonna get on uber's back for exploiting short term gig workers.

Their actual business model is exploitation/high turnover dependent on a virtually limitless supply of FULL TIME Third World immigrant replacement drivers.

The disposable gig routine is a sham of course, because in truth the bedrock core of their business is full time immigrant drivers doing the Mon-Fri commute/airports. Uber would be out of business in less than 24 hours without the full timers.

Ever since the pay rates went into the toilet in 2014-15, uber's worked hard to conceal their reliance on full timers.

Their fear of NYC-type and possibly Connecticut regulations are the reason for concealing it.

You should be reminded that uber used to promote rideshare as a full time job that averaged $90,000 per year until the govt accused Travis of false advertising.



steveK2016 said:


> Wanted to emphasize this. For something like Uber, it's even more important. Uber is nowhere near the pinnacle of one's financial life. If you aren't planning your next, you are doomed to fail. Unless you are a part-timer that makes Uber work well for them, which there are many out there like that, this should never be a required part of your financial life. I find it hilarious when people call me a shill for Uber, when I am the first one to tell anyone to dump Uber the first second they can.


When pay rates were good in 2013-14, no one talked about "exit strategies". Lots of professionals wanted to driver for uber because it was worth it.

There's nothing inherent about rideshare itself that requires an exit strategy except for the fact that the companies that dominate the industry are exploitative scumbags.


----------



## warsaw (Apr 8, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> Stop digitally raping drivers.


Hope you don't mean actual finger digits, but computer digital code?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

No Prisoners said:


> I just had my 28 university recruits tweeting hundreds of tweets which got picked up by all unionized groups. Retweeted exponentially.


And then is heard no more: it is a tale
Told by an idiot, full of sound and fury,
Signifying nothing

(Reference: Shakespeare's Macbeth)


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> By telling people to dump uber you're doing uber's BIDDING.
> 
> Uber is so depraved, they WANT the public to view rideshare as a "disposable gig".
> 
> ...


It was never designed to be a career. It had always been designed as a disposible gig. If it wasnt, it would have just been called "Digital Taxi App". The whole concept of Rideshare eas to share a ride whenever you had one available. I never saw any Uber advertisements that encouraged people to quit their day job and do Uber full time.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

NoTipForYou said:


> Amazing that you a s s clowns thought us, the rider, would care about your nonsense.


We know riders don't give a rat's @@@ about drivers lol


----------



## FuberNYC (Jan 2, 2017)

This according to CNN

https://www.cnn.com/2019/05/09/tech/uber-driver-deal/index.html


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Effect on business operations? None at all.

PR effect? Only to alienate our customers, who will think we're a bunch of crybabies.

Effect for the strike promoters? Like bleach on mildew. A temporary setback. They'll just wait untill the sun sets to flower again. Misery loves company, and right now they feel lonely. Very lonely.

Don't like your Uber deal? Vote with your feet. In this full employment economy there are plenty of opportunities elsewhere.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Hey trolls your master moved IPO date away from the strike to avoid negative influence. Well there just might be justice after all. 
The markets are having the worst week since January 2016 while the S&P crossed below the 50 week moving average. Hahaha

Ho ahead take a look at markets going into tomorrow's tariffs announcement. 

Your Dara Pharoah moved IPO to tomorrow, possibly the worst decision he's made. 

Uber just can't catch a break. There's one thing you can bank on. WE WILL KEEP POUNDING. The only growth you'll see is a cancer that has metastasized in your core.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> It was never designed to be a career. It had always been designed as a disposible gig. If it wasnt, it would have just been called "Digital Taxi App". The whole concept of Rideshare eas to share a ride whenever you had one available. I never saw any Uber advertisements that encouraged people to quit their day job and do Uber full time.


The fact you didn't see or hear about it means nothing. Uber was sued by the FTC and eventually reached a $20 million settlement for false advertising uber as a $90,000 PER YEAR full time job. Thousands of drivers received checks from the settlement.

And Travis didn't stop there. He also encouraged drivers to invest in fleets. He called it a "long term sustainable business"

Some drivers quit good paying jobs to do uber full time. The roof caved in on them and the fleet owners after the June 2014-January 2015 Rate Massacre, which turned rideshare into a shit paying job.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> The fact you didn't see or hear about it means nothing. Uber was sued by the FTC and eventually reached a $20 million settlement for false advertising uber as a $90,000 PER YEAR full time job. Thousands of drivers received checks from the settlement.
> 
> And Travis didn't stop there. He also encouraged drivers to invest in fleets. He called it a "long term sustainable business"
> 
> Some drivers quit good paying jobs to do uber full time. The roof caved in on them and the fleet owners after the June 2014-January 2015 Rate Massacre, which turned rideshare into a shit paying job.


Yep. And they still advertise it as though there are expectations of a per hour rate.

And there are many people using this as a full time 2nd family income.


----------



## Krandor (Jun 17, 2015)

Pax Collector said:


> We know riders don't give a rat's @@@ about drivers lol


Not all. I mostly use U/L to get to my local bar a few miles down the road. Is only a $7 ride but I always all on a $5 tip because I knew the driver won't really make anything on the $7.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

No Prisoners said:


> Thank you. Not looking for recognition yet much obliged.
> My son wouldn't believe what I'm doing. Believe me I was on the other side for too long, but hopefully I can apply my experience now towards a meaningful change and help millions. Maybe a way of redemption and he'll think differently of me. Hey not a bad motivation.
> Today in a meeting with VC I was offered to sell our model. My response surprised them. Only if drivers get equitable shares and representation. Guess what. They agree, because then it's unstoppable.
> It's moving too slow for my nature and this needs to flow with momentum gaining strength.


______________________

You keep referring to business model. Is your group considering building a ride share platform of your own? I had a pax that was telling me the same thing. You might be interested in talking to him. He had many interesting ideas but firmly believes that a great business does not rob and cheat its' main revenue flow to invest in new ventures and line the pockets of upper management.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

corniilius said:


> "We want a $1.50 mile."
> 
> "9 cents more than standard deduction is insulting."
> 
> ...


Get over it


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Let me see if I have this right...

There are people driving who say they're losing money by driving. But they keep doing it anyway.

Remember the definition of insanity.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

I think it irritated a lot of rats.


----------



## Thepeoplewearent (Jul 26, 2018)

Antvirus said:


> So are you an Uber/Lyft driver?
> 
> Are we not on the same page here?lol


We're on the same page your just looking down a narrow tunnel at broad statements.


----------



## Twin (Jun 23, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> Let me see if I have this right...
> 
> There are people driving who say they're losing money by driving. But they keep doing it anyway.
> 
> Remember the definition of insanity.


LOL


----------



## GL1800SK (Feb 8, 2019)

BBslider001 said:


> Well, there are quite a few errors in your thinking. First, a "2007 Corolla" wouldn't even qualify. From where I stand and in my market, drivers have some really REALLY nice cars, and all of them are kept clean just from the little I see. Even if they are not "luxury level", they are fien to ride in (Souls, Prius, Accords, Highlanders) just to name a few.
> 
> There are many other errors, but that'll be for others to point out.


A couple errors in your reply actually...

a 2007 Corolla would be approved for use in FL

Requirements in Florida... The cars need to be 15 years or newer (2004-up), 4-doors, 5-seat belts, clean title, no major body damage, & that's just the basic requirements.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Rosalita said:


> So, basically, your agenda is to run both Lyft and Uber out of business and you want us to help you do that? Is that it?


And Uber's agenda is to switch to driverless cars and run the drivers out of business. But they want the drivers to keep working for less and less pay to help them do that. Is that right?

Don't act so surprised if we beat them at their own dirty little game.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

I think rising gas prices are freaking out Uber more then anything.


----------



## Antvirus (Jan 6, 2019)

This thread after the failed "strike"
Errrrrrrr
"work stoppage"


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

GL1800SK said:


> I've heard about from the news at least twice in the past few days about Uber drivers going on strike and not driving tomorrow in protest of low wages and no benefits....
> 
> Is there any truth to this? Do Uber drivers really think the corporate machine of uber will really give a s#$t if people don't go online tomorrow?
> 
> ...


Zilch

Unless it's a union organized strike, nothing will happen. Plenty of people will drive. Tons of drivers won't even know there was supposed to be a strike. If I hadn't gone on this board on Tuesday, I wouldn't have known. I don't watch the news that much. In fact, today, I did 20 trips, and only one person asked me if I was on strike, yesterday. I said I decided to tak the day off, but it wasn't because I was striking, I was just a little too hungover. Anyway, I asked her if she had trouble getting an Uber on Wednesday, she said, "no".


----------



## One Star (Jun 29, 2016)

Just like taxi drivers couldn't organize in any meaningful way, no one should expect any different results with Uber drivers but hey, at least reading all the ideology threads on here about it is good for a laugh, LoL!


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Many of our nation's largest unions started out as a result of people that were not satisfied with the way they were being treated it is a process. You cannot just snap your fingers and make things to instantly happen. Take it from somebody who's actually a member of the largest Union in all of California.. see that? Beneath a part-timer has its benefits. When somebody has a real job they could actually help our cause, then there is no stopping it.


----------



## gw03081958 (Jun 28, 2016)

Juggalo9er said:


> I'll bet any amount of money it has no impact


I think it's just the beginning, some money hungry capitalist will figure out a way to organize rideshare drivers and it will get better in the long run for drivers.



The Texan said:


> I thought it was an Uber AND Lyft strike? If it's only one, WTH are you all thinking? Does Lyft treat/pay THAT much better the Fubar?
> 
> For the person who is only going to do Lyft then? If they're that much better, just use Lyft.
> 
> ...


They both pay shit unless you are willing to work 15 hours a day or more and deal with drunks.



Antvirus said:


> This thread after the failed "strike"
> Errrrrrrr
> "work stoppage"
> 
> ...


----------



## Antvirus (Jan 6, 2019)

@gw03081958
Since you've combined my quote with your quote lol

"Good thing your generation didn't fight in WWII we would have lost the first day. "

Wow, what an excellent comparison!!!
I can certainly see the similarities between mass genocide and a .30 cent rate cut.
Well said...


----------



## BBslider001 (Apr 24, 2019)

The whole thing is LAME.


----------



## RadarRider (Feb 12, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> advertising uber as a $90,000 PER YEAR full time job.


I still find it funny that they show *our income* includes most everything the rider pays.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Antvirus said:


> @gw03081958
> Since you've combined my quote with your quote lol
> 
> "Good thing your generation didn't fight in WWII we would have lost the first day. "
> ...


No..

His comparison was the greatest generation VS the Millennial generation.









VS


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

Ok its june , when's the strike for this month, i thought we were gonna keep the pressure on.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

No affect till organization level reaches near 100%.


----------

